# Became A #JrWarden 12-6-2014



## cbdub405 (Dec 10, 2014)

Went to my 1st election at my lodge 
Had a great time and it was a good experience, I became a officer im officially a #JrWarden for home #FairViewLodge205 #PHA District #9 In Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 
I know I have alot of wrk ahead of me but im ready for it, any advice brothers im listening 

Bro. Marlon Thomas
#MastorMason
#FairViewLodge205
Oklahoma City,Oklahoma


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm happy for you. This is my first year in lodge and I will find out in 5 days where I will start at going through the line. Very excited.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 11, 2014)

Best of luck and I know you will do well......


----------



## cbdub405 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks bruh... enjoy ur travels 

Bro. Marlon Thomas
#MastorMason
#FairViewLodge205
Oklahoma City,Oklahoma


----------



## cbdub405 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks brother im going to do my best 

Bro. Marlon Thomas
#MastorMason
#FairViewLodge205
Oklahoma City,Oklahoma


----------



## kastonw (Dec 12, 2014)

Congratulations Brother I to am serving as Junior Warden of Plains lodge no.135 F&AM in Zachary La but in my mother lodge I'm the Junior Deacon


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 15, 2014)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## 1mic2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Congratulations Phamily!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 20, 2014)

Congratulation Square


----------



## tldubb (Dec 25, 2014)

Your jurisdiction uses gold for subordinate lodges in our that is reserved for grand lodge officers only...anyway good luck JW!


----------

